# Cooler



## SWAMPFOX

I'm in the market for a new cooler and while I can afford a Yetti, I'm not sure I wanna go there since I don't want to worry about some one stealing it outta my truck when I'm not around.  Is there any coolers in the same class as a Yetti but without the "curb" appeal of one?    
Thanks.


----------



## ryanh487

Ozark Trail from Walmart.  Same thing,  1/3 the price.  RTIC is good too, and often on sale for 25-40% off direct from their website.  Just gotta wait for a sales event.


----------



## tbrown913

I will ask why you need one like a yeti? How bad do you need to keep ice for 7 days since you cant open your cooler? Do you need a cooler to keep ice but you will be opening the cooler 4 or 6 times a day? If so buy a coleman marine 7 day. I have a 60qt that I keep in the bed of my truck year round, and worked construction. I was in the cooler all the time when it's hot, and I only bought 80 pounds of ice a week at those machines where it was $8 for the week. I spent 50 or 60 on the cooler, so i can buy a lot of ice before i hit the cost of those fancy ones!


----------



## NCHillbilly

I second the Ozark Trail from Walmart. I have had one about three years now. It keep ice right with my buddy's Yetis, and is built the same way. $139 for the 48 size.


----------



## Wycliff

I'd go with RTIC


----------



## shdw633

I third the Ozark Trail.  I keep my deer in it before processing it and it's nice not having to refill it with ice every single day while it ages.  I don't like that these coolers are as heavy as they are but I guess thats the trade off for having ice last like it does.  Also keep in mind that in order to get your ice to last that long as they indicate you have to "prepare" the cooler.  To do that you either have to put some ice in it to cool down the interior of the cooler or freeze a couple of milk containers and sit them in the cooler for 24 hours before you need to use the cooler. It's not neccesary step to use the cooler (obviously) but if you're wanting the ice to last as long as they say you can't just put a bag in and expect it to last that long.  These coolers last a long time as well so if you were to buy one of those $50 or $60 coolers and $8 a week ice it would only take less than a year before you would have spent what you would spend on an Ozark plus ice, so it is a better buy all around over one of those cheaper coolers over the lifespan of the cooler.


----------



## model88_308

NCHillbilly said:


> I second the Ozark Trail from Walmart. I have had one about three years now. It keep ice right with my buddy's Yetis, and is built the same way. $139 for the 48 size.



Got this as a present just before my trip to Maine in early Sep for bear. Got lucky twice. A nice bear and a cooler that kept the flash frozen meat that way on the 3 day trip back. It was 80* for the last 2 days of that trip.


----------



## Deer Fanatic

Lifetime 55qt. $97 at Wal-mart. You will not find a better cooler for the money


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot

Deer Fanatic said:


> Lifetime 55qt. $97 at Wal-mart. You will not find a better cooler for the money



I was just eyeballing that exact cooler for the first time last week.
It was everything I wanted in a cooler except I want the next size up if there is one. Hard to put a wall hanger in the 55 so I moved along but still interested.


----------



## dutchie49

Coleman Extreme, 49.00 60 qt keeps ice cold for days and cheap.


----------



## Deer Fanatic

Mr Bya Lungshot said:


> I was just eyeballing that exact cooler for the first time last week.
> It was everything I wanted in a cooler except I want the next size up if there is one. Hard to put a wall hanger in the 55 so I moved along but still interested.


Pretty sure they only offer the 55qt size. Mine will hold ice 4-5 days in the summer in the back of the truck no problem. Wallhanger will fit in there just fine


----------



## NCHillbilly

dutchie49 said:


> Coleman Extreme, 49.00 60 qt keeps ice cold for days and cheap.


Yep. I have a few of those too. Great coolers for the money.


----------



## acurasquirrel

Im partial to RTIC I can load a cooler with processed frozen meat and a block of dry ice in Wyoming and drive back to SC over a few days and not have to worry about thawing.


----------



## Gator89

All of the roto-molded coolers are good, I have two Rtic brand, they keep ice very well.

No need to pay the Yeti name premium.


----------



## Slewfoot

Any rotomolded cooler is good.  RTIC and Grizzly great.   Vibe makes a good one too.   I personally would not do any business with Yeti due to their political stance.  Never again.


----------



## Armyhunter17

Try looking up Frosty brand coolers, 120qt is around 300


----------



## Dub

If you are planning on keeping it in your truck's bed, then I'm afraid no matter what you use....... some lowlife thief will come along and want to grab it....even a styrofoam  type. 

I've had good luck so far with a Yeti 45 in the backseat of my truck for several years.  It's nice when I'm getting into my truck after a long workday and can reach back there and grab an ice cold bottle of water or Diet Dew for the ride home.

It's also mighty handy in hot weather on trips to store when I grab meat, cheese, butter and stuff....throw it in there along with the frozen foods.    The sliding basket trays are handy, too...as they keep stuff suspended above the slush cold but dry.


I only bought Yeti years ago because it was the only game in town and I had a few Academy gift cards.   Were I to do so now, I'd probably wait on the RTIC models to go on sale.    I'll say this, though, that Yeti has held up really well.  I also use it as a step/seat when washing/waxing the truck.....or a seat around a campfire.


----------



## Havana Dude

Man, just get what you want?. All this yeti hate is hilarious. Yea, I got one, so be it. It was a gift from my kids and wife for Christmas/ retirement. The secret to ALL these coolers is to cool them down prior to use. When it’s hot, a warm case of beer, and a bag of ice ain’t gonna last long.


----------



## 4togo

I have a RTIC and a Pelican. If you want a quality cooler go with the Pelican. At one time Pelican would give you a certain amount off on a new cooler if you would donate an old cooler to a non profit organization.


----------



## Oldstick

And they will snatch a $5 styrofoam cooler around here if it looks fairly new.  Specially if they think something to drank might be in it.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

Buying an arctic or Ozark and saying it’s a yeti is like driving a honda ridge line and calling it a truck.


----------



## NCHillbilly

ADDICTED2HUNTIN said:


> Buying an arctic or Ozark and saying it’s a yeti is like driving a honda ridge line and calling it a truck.


You ever had one? Those four letters written on it don't mean a thing except redneck glam. I don't give a flying crap about image, I just want something that works. I can tell no functional difference. There is a major functional difference in a Honda Ridgeline and a F150. Pretty much none in an OT roto-molded cooler and a Yeti.


----------



## killerv

ADDICTED2HUNTIN said:


> Buying an arctic or Ozark and saying it’s a yeti is like driving a honda ridge line and calling it a truck.




ha! I've owned a Ridgeline since '06 and its more of a truck than what I see most other hunters in. That thing has seen more mud, hauled more deer/hogs, etc, pulled more fourwheelers, bushhogs, etc than most do. But y'all keep on jacking up y'alls f250s and putting black rims, lightbars, etc and calling them trucks...keep on.


While I have an Orca...it doesn't keep ice any better than my coleman extremes.


----------



## snookdoctor

Dang, Killer. How does your wife like you getting her truck muddy all the time?
Ozark Trail is one of the best roto mold coolers for the money. I also have a Gator Box, which is basically the same thing as all the roto mold coolers.


----------



## paulito

I have the cabelas version of the yeti that was given to me for 20 years at work. I really like it but it is REALLY heavy too. I also have a coleman extreme and can say teh cabelas one holds ice longer than the coleman but not really enough to justify the cost for me. 

I just got one of the RTIC 20 soft sided ones. They were running a clearance sale and got it for less than the OT one. Have to say it is definitely better made than the OT in comparison. Can't say it woudl function any better or not but this thing does blow away all my other cheapo soft sided day coolers. well worth the money.


----------



## WayneB

I'm all in on Pelican coolers. In general I buy ice 2x a week and we are in the coolers constantly during summer.
hard to justify spending $5 in the morning, $5 more at lunch just to keep drinks cold in a cheap cooler.


----------



## Beagles N Boykins

RTIC or Bison


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan

I have had a yeti for a long long time.

I paid a lot for it at a time there were no rtic or Walmart roto molded coolers available.

I am happy with the buy.  Yeti even sent new rubber latch set at no charge when one of mine broke after years of use.

The fact that I quit buying igloo coolers every six months saved me a lot of grief and a little $.

With the rapid trac bed cover on my truck you need a good cooler.  It is 200F in the covered bed when the sun is out.  I can still get 2-3 days of ice life in those conditions wit the yeti.

The igloo cooler that I had in the covered bed was full of hot water in less than a 10 hr work day.

With that said ...I'd buy the Walmart roto mold cooler if I was in the market for a new cooler.

I will admit I keep my yeti hidden to avoid the yeti haters more so than the thieves. Lol


----------



## Stevie Ray

I bought an RTIC 45 last season and am very happy with it, keep an eye on their site and you can catch them on sale and get a pretty good deal ... seems like I got mine for $139 or $149 on sale.


----------



## Para Bellum

Roto-molded coolers are like compound bows.  No one really makes a bad one nowadays.  Yeti, Cabelas, Rtic, Pelican, Otter, etc all work great.  Just pre-cool and enjoy but throw the stickers away.  Stickers are like an inventory of what's in the truck.  Put 2 2014 Silverados in a boat ramp parking lot at 2 in the mornin.  Local thief makes the rounds.  The one with the UGA, Yeti and Glock stickers is getting broken into first for sure.


----------



## killerv

snookdoctor said:


> Dang, Killer. How does your wife like you getting her truck muddy all the time?



 We can't all be cool like you


----------



## Deer Fanatic

Mr Bya Lungshot said:


> I was just eyeballing that exact cooler for the first time last week.
> It was everything I wanted in a cooler except I want the next size up if there is one. Hard to put a wall hanger in the 55 so I moved along but still interested.


Saw a 70 something qt. Lifetime yesterday at wally world..... autta be big enough to suit ya


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot

Deer Fanatic said:


> Saw a 70 something qt. Lifetime yesterday at wally world..... autta be big enough to suit ya



Really? I heard they were in the making.
Then I also heard they are not roto molded and actually have seams but who cares.
I’ll probably get the 77
How much?


----------



## Deer Fanatic

They are "blow molded" whatever the heck that means. I think it was $135 or so


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot

Deer Fanatic said:


> They are "blow molded" whatever the heck that means. I think it was $135 or so


That’ll do. Not too heavy not too cheap not too expensive. Should be a best seller. 77qt I think they nailed it. Thank you!!!


----------



## whchunter

I have a 20 quart yeti which someone gave me. IMO all of those type coolers are hype. If you use a cooler the way most of use one e.g. in the back.of a truck which mine has a cover on it and open it when needed I advise you to buy a cheap nice cooler and save your money for ice. I have never met anyone who says they have 50% ice after 3 days. Buy cheap and add foam to lid.


----------



## WayneB

whchunter said:


> I have a 20 quart yeti which someone gave me. IMO all of those type coolers are hype. If you use a cooler the way most of use one e.g. in the back.of a truck which mine has a cover on it and open it when needed I advise you to buy a cheap nice cooler and save your money for ice. I have never met anyone who says they have 50% ice after 3 days. Buy cheap and add foam to lid.


My Pelican coolers do. I have a white 65 qt in my truck, and a tan 35 qt in the wife's. Both get loaded with ice on fridays, hit the market at home and haul to the camp/work on mondays. Still have ice in both on Friday.. Full sun.
I got tired of buying ice twice a day, dropped the cash and now buy ice once a week. Depending on how much the wife uses in drinks, we occasionally add 10# on Wednesday, just to fill drink glasses.


----------



## whchunter

WayneB said:


> My Pelican coolers do. I have a white 65 qt in my truck, and a tan 35 qt in the wife's. Both get loaded with ice on fridays, hit the market at home and haul to the camp/work on mondays. Still have ice in both on Friday.. Full sun.
> I got tired of buying ice twice a day, dropped the cash and now buy ice once a week. Depending on how much the wife uses in drinks, we occasionally add 10# on Wednesday, just to fill drink glasses.


Where do you live Canada or Alaska


----------



## WayneB

whchunter said:


> Where do you live Canada or Alaska


near Augusta

work where the money is.


----------



## whchunter

Dont unders





WayneB said:


> near Augusta
> 
> work where the money is.


understand why mine and others I talk to have bad performances


----------



## whitetailfreak

The Cabela's Coolers are fantastic and I'm convinced bomb proof. I absolutely abuse mine.


----------



## WayneB

My guess would be that you are starting with a hot cooler, hot drinks and such and not letting it get cold saturated before you add stuff. Just a guess, I don't know how ya'll do it. I generally never let mine warm up, or drop a bag of ice and a couple gallons of water for an hour or two before really loading it up. This method works even for cheaper coolers to some extent. Other than the initial cooldown, I don't drain until I need to refill with ice either. YMMV


----------



## NCHillbilly

I think part of the problem is unrealistic expectations. There is not a cooler on earth that will keep 10 lbs of ice in it for a week under normal use and summer temps. And from my experience, the roto-molded coolers just don't hold ice much longer than a Coleman extreme or a styrofoam cooler, even though some believe the marketing and expect them to. The thing that will do what some expect is called an electrical chest freezer, and you can buy one cheaper than you can buy a Yeti. The advantage of the expensive coolers is that they are tough, not that they hold ice that much longer.

I can take my roto-molded cooler, prechill it, and fill it slap full of ice, leave it closed, and there will still be ice in it a week later in most cases. The same is true of my Coleman extremes. 

I can take my warm 65-quart roto-molded cooler, put ten pounds of ice and a twelve pack of beer in it, open it several times a day and get beers out, and I'll be very lucky to still have ice three days later. I don't care if I paid a thousand dollars for it, and it says YETI on every square inch of it. What many people expect defies the laws of physics.


----------



## Mexican Squealer

Strong recommendation for the Lifetime....and it makes a great sight fishing platform for the front of the boat?


----------



## Oldstick

Most of the yeti style coolers are way too heavy for me to want to fool with vs the capacity.  Most times it's just me and the wife on a weekend camp out and I'm 61 plus not built the size of a line backer.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Oldstick said:


> Most of the yeti style coolers are way too heavy for me to want to fool with vs the capacity.  Most times it's just me and the wife on a weekend camp out and I'm 61 plus not built the size of a line backer.


They are heavy.


----------



## SC Hunter

I've got a 45 quart yeti we use for travel ball and a 25 yeti that stays in the truck all the time usually with beer, bottled water and ice in it. I didnt pay full price for either. I gave 150 for the big one and 100 for the small one. My brother has a 50 quart pelican and a yeti roadie and keeps beer, water and ice in his big one in his 4runner. The average person doesn't NEED a yeti, pelican, artic or anything else like the ones mentioned. But it's really nice after filling a cooler up with ice and beer and water on Friday to still have ice Sunday. It's a free country to buy what you want. I keep my cooler in the truck locked in with a cable lock.


----------



## king killer delete

I have a pelican, my daughter has a yeti, I have a small modern Coleman. All work great and do what they are supposed to do. I work with a guy that has an ozark trail and unless you just got to have a yeti I would buy an ozark trail.


----------



## paulito

I got the add on wheels for my cabelas cooler and absolutely love them as the cooler is quite heavy. It will take a beating though. With it and my coleman extreme I don't anticipate having to buy another cooler......ever.


----------



## Nitram4891

I really like my igloo because I can wheel it around on the beach or down a trail to a camp spot.  Lots of gadgets like dry phone storage, bottle openers, inside basket rack, butler tray, fishing rod holders, tethered drain plug, but what I was really after was the wheels and they are beefy.   Igloo usually has decent coupon codes so you can order directly from their site.

https://www.igloocoolers.com/pages/trailmate


----------



## Nitram4891

I also have an RTIC backpack cooler that complements this one nicely and could fit 4 deer quarters if I ever shoot a deer way back in the woods where this cooler can't go.  I tote that one when I don't need the capacity of the big igloo.  I have a beater coleman extreme for everything else but it's 4 years old and the handles already have been replaced by ropes, the drain plug broke, and the outside is starting to crack. Got the RTIC for $90 during one of their big sales.

https://www.rticcoolers.com/shop/coolers/back-pack/Back-Pack-Cooler-Camo

I owned two ozark trail backpack coolers and the zipper broke on both.  Yes, they were only 40 bucks but I got tired of the cooler failing while I needed to use it.  Hopefully the RTIC lasts longer, at least it came with some zipper lubricant.


----------



## whchunter

Nitram4891 said:


> I also have an RTIC backpack cooler that complements this one nicely and could fit 4 deer quarters if I ever shoot a deer way back in the woods where this cooler can't go.  I tote that one when I don't need the capacity of the big igloo.  I have a beater coleman extreme for everything else but it's 4 years old and the handles already have been replaced by ropes, the drain plug broke, and the outside is starting to crack. Got the RTIC for $90 during one of their big sales.
> 
> https://www.rticcoolers.com/shop/coolers/back-pack/Back-Pack-Cooler-Camo
> 
> I owned two ozark trail backpack coolers and the zipper broke on both.  Yes, they were only 40 bucks but I got tired of the cooler failing while I needed to use it.  Hopefully the RTIC lasts longer, at least it came with some zipper lubricant.


I'd die of thirst before I got the zipper open. And no way you can turn around in your chair and open it with one hand. Imo it's a stupid design.


----------



## SC Hunter

Nitram4891 said:


> I also have an RTIC backpack cooler that complements this one nicely and could fit 4 deer quarters if I ever shoot a deer way back in the woods where this cooler can't go.  I tote that one when I don't need the capacity of the big igloo.  I have a beater coleman extreme for everything else but it's 4 years old and the handles already have been replaced by ropes, the drain plug broke, and the outside is starting to crack. Got the RTIC for $90 during one of their big sales.
> 
> https://www.rticcoolers.com/shop/coolers/back-pack/Back-Pack-Cooler-Camo
> 
> I owned two ozark trail backpack coolers and the zipper broke on both.  Yes, they were only 40 bucks but I got tired of the cooler failing while I needed to use it.  Hopefully the RTIC lasts longer, at least it came with some zipper lubricant.


I had an Ozark Trail soft cooler that we used for a little while with travel ball. We play ball every weekend to every other weekend between all star and travel ball. That Ozark Trail gave up the ghost in an Atlanta tournament last summer, as soon as I got home I threw it in the burn pile. That zipper is worthless.


----------



## Horns

I have a 50 quart Magellan from Academy and an Orca made like a Yeti Roadie. Both work well


----------



## Havana Dude

Hot case of beer, in a non cooled down yeti, large bag of ice,over 2 days ago, beer floating in icy water, ........well, some of them are. Take it for what it’s worth. It’s a cooler, and I don’t really care what the name of it is.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker

Havana Dude said:


> Hot case of beer, in a non cooled down yeti, large bag of ice,over 2 days ago, beer floating in icy water, ........well, some of them are. Take it for what it’s worth. It’s a cooler, and I don’t really care what the name of it is.


Forget the ice......how do you make a case of beer last to ,too , two 2 whole days ?


----------



## transfixer

I just picked up an Igloo IMX 70 cooler, was trying to decide between it and Magellan,  Igloo had the better reviews,   it isn't roto molded,  but looks like it,  injection molded it says,  basically same thickness and weight as the roto molded ones,  but roughly half the price,  it appears to be a well built heavy duty cooler,   I'll see how it holds up.


----------



## Havana Dude

Hillbilly stalker said:


> Forget the ice......how do you make a case of beer last to ,too , two 2 whole days ?


LOL, I got busy on it pretty quick.


----------



## Havana Dude

My BIL gave me a yeti coozy for my Bday one year. Took all I could do to not laugh. Never have I ever let a cold beer get warm, even without  a coozy. It mostly collects dust.


----------



## Dub

Havana Dude said:


> My BIL gave me a yeti coozy for my Bday one year. Took all I could do to not laugh. Never have I ever let a cold beer get warm, even without  a coozy. It mostly collects dust.




That was my first thought when I saw 'em in Academy.  Just didn't see the point....



My best of the similar type gear thus far has been the RTIC 40oz cups.   I'll fill that sucker up with ice, top it off with water and drink i ton my commute to work.  I'll leave it in my truck while I'm working and there will be ice water in it when I'm done for the day.


----------



## Nitram4891

academy has the trailmate on sale if you need something easy to move around  https://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/ig...08873461&Channel=pla&repChildCatSku=108873461


----------



## SWAMPFOX

I'm looking at either the Ozark Trail or Lifetime from Walmart. I'm leaning toward the Lifetime since it's American made. I can't find the source of manufacture on the Ozark Trail.


----------



## 4HAND

Never understood why anyone would buy a $300 + cooler to keep a $3 bag of ice from melting.


----------



## SWAMPFOX

I priced the 77 qt. Lifetime at Walmart. It's $154.Their 55 qt. Lifetime is around $100 with tax.  

The Igloo Max Cold got a good rating but there were a large number of complaints about the fittings, latch and hinges not being quality and having to be replaced.


----------



## Israel

4HAND said:


> Never understood why anyone would buy a $300 + cooler to keep a $3 bag of ice from melting.


Saw a feller walk into Walmart yesterday knowing of their very lenient refund policy.
He was carrying a bag of water. Walked up to the girl at the service counter and said "I don't know what happened, it was ice yesterday...then it stopped working"

(j/k)


----------



## Havana Dude

About the same reason as buying a 2000 dollar fridge, to keep a jar of mayo from spoiling. What amazes me is why folks give a rip about what other folks do with their money.


----------



## 4HAND

Havana Dude said:


> About the same reason as buying a 2000 dollar fridge, to keep a jar of mayo from spoiling. What amazes me is why folks give a rip about what other folks do with their money.


I don't give a rip. Just don't understand it.


----------



## Swamprat

4HAND said:


> I don't give a rip. Just don't understand it.



It's a status thing I guess. 

I will stick to my 30-40 dollar Igloos/Colemans that last 5-7 years and suit me fine for the 2-4 day hunting trips. 35 years from now will still be ahead money wise and I betcha that 300 dollar cooler purchased today won't be around and in use 35 years from now.


----------



## Para Bellum

4HAND said:


> Never understood why anyone would buy a $300 + cooler to keep a $3 bag of ice from melting.



I have a huge roto molded cooler.  110 qt.  My 2 year old can get in it and close the lid.  When loaded down, I can't even carry it by myself.  I use it like a refrigerator at deer camp.  Keeps the eggs, cheese, sausage, etc. cold but not wet.  Once I get to camp, I don't like to have to leave to go to the store for ice or food.  It also comes in very handy for transporting meat, capes, etc. cross country so you don't have to stop for ice every few hours.  We have a lot of outdoor parties at the house as well.  I can load that sucker down with beer and ice and leave the lid open to keep folks out of the house and fridge.  If I'm just running over to a buddies house for a quick beer or two, the Playmate does just fine.


----------



## Havana Dude

Swampy, I guess for some it is a status thing, I don’t know. Heck, I’ve got some igloos that look like they should be in the dump, but come in handy at times. My family gave me mine as a retirement present. I had shown a little interest in them when they came out, so they ran with it. I probably would never have put that kind of money into a cooler. It’s not what it claims to be, and I’m on my third set of latches in 5 years, and one of those broke about a month ago. I’d give it a Luke warm review.


----------



## Para Bellum

Havana Dude said:


> Swampy, I guess for some it is a status thing, I don’t know. Heck, I’ve got some igloos that look like they should be in the dump, but come in handy at times. My family gave me mine as a retirement present. I had shown a little interest in them when they came out, so they ran with it. I probably would never have put that kind of money into a cooler. It’s not what it claims to be, and I’m on my third set of latches in 5 years, and one of those broke about a month ago. I’d give it a Luke warm review.



Armor All the latches and leave them open when in storage.  I've got a little Yeti 35 that's almost 10 years old and haven't broke a latch yet.


----------

